

New 3-D printing technique inspired by ‘Terminator 2​’ - nallerooth
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/03/16/this-new-technology-blows-3d-printing-out-of-the-water-literally/

======
hliyan
Unless the inventor got his inspiration for the technique from the movie, the
phrase, "Inspired by Terminator 2" just becomes an outright falsehood and
click-bait. Has our society become so pop-culture driven that even news
outlets like the Washington Post has to do this?

~~~
lern_too_spel
That phrase comes from the inventors themselves in the TED talk announcing the
technique.

------
Frenchgeek
[http://3dprint.com/53286/gizmo-3d-printers-
fastest/](http://3dprint.com/53286/gizmo-3d-printers-fastest/)

------
mcphage
They compare it to filament printers, which isn't very helpful. How does it
differ from other photosensitive resin-based printers like the Form1+?

~~~
DiThi
[https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/2zlwxd/carbon3d...](https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/2zlwxd/carbon3ds_new_printer_discussion_clip_is_a/)

